# Closed-end twist pen (cigar) tutorial



## YoYoSpin (Apr 8, 2007)

OK, here ya go...dial in here to view this 95MB - 24 minute how-to video on closed end cigar pen turning and assembly (whew!): http://tinyurl.com/33n8no


----------



## arioux (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, wow and wow.

Thanks a lot for sharing this with us.

Alfred


----------



## hanau (Apr 8, 2007)

nice,
thanks for the video. I downloaded so i can watch it when everyone goes to bed.


----------



## LanceD (Apr 9, 2007)

The tutorial is greatly appreciated. Thanks very much.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 9, 2007)

thank you....verrrrrrrrry much appreicated !!


----------



## TexasJohn (Apr 9, 2007)

What a great tutorial!  You sure did a neat job on that Ed.  Thanks much for the lesson.  Texas John


----------



## jjenk02 (Apr 9, 2007)

For some reason, I can't open it?????? When I click on it, it says it is downloading, but after 10-15 minutes it still not there. I have a DSL line.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 9, 2007)

James,

Jeff has uploaded the video in a couple of different formats. Both are available through the IAP Libary. Here's the link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## jjenk02 (Apr 9, 2007)

Houston, we have a problem, something is wrong with my computer. Not only can't I open the closed in video, I can't open any of the others in the library and I have always been able to in the past. Looks like I'm going to have to have someone with some computer sense to take a look at my computer[] $$$$


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 9, 2007)

Very well done video as always, Ed![^]

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bananajeep (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice little video.  I will have to try this very soon.

Thanks for making this information available to us Ed!!

Mike


----------

